
HTC 10 review: HTC builds the best Android flagship of 2016 - AdmiralAsshat
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/04/htc-10-review-htc-builds-the-best-android-flagship-of-2016/
======
64bitbrain
why did they got rid of the front facing speakers? I think that was nice. On
the other hand Nexus 6 has it now. HTC M7 had some camera issues earlier too.
In night mode it will show gradient purplish background on the images. I
reported to HTC and they admitted that was a bug and got fixed.

